# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تعداد شرکت کنندگان رشته ریاضی کنکور 95

## amir.hj1998620

سلام یه سوال داشتم اگه میشه جواب بدید:
به نظر شما تو ازمون سراری کنکور 95 تعداد شرکت کنندگان رشته ریاضی چند نفره؟ (تقریبا هم بگید ممنون میشم)

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrsa.m

*باید یه چیزی حدود200000نفر باشن....*

----------


## . MeHran .

> سلام یه سوال داشتم اگه میشه جواب بدید:
> به نظر شما تو ازمون سراری کنکور 95 تعداد شرکت کنندگان رشته ریاضی چند نفره؟ (تقریبا هم بگید ممنون میشم)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


چون هر سال کمتر میشه !

کمتر از 200 هزار نفر ...

----------


## kaftar

بعد اون وقت کلا چند نفر قبول میشن ؟
منظورم از هر چند نفر 1 نفر هست ؟

----------


## Ultra

> بعد اون وقت کلا چند نفر قبول میشن ؟
> منظورم از هر چند نفر 1 نفر هست ؟


همه حتی غائبین قبولن


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام یه سوال داشتم اگه میشه جواب بدید:
> به نظر شما تو ازمون سراری کنکور 95 تعداد شرکت کنندگان رشته ریاضی چند نفره؟ (تقریبا هم بگید ممنون میشم)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


سلام

خب برای جواب دادن حدودی به این سوال باید آمار داوطلبان شرکت کننده در کنکورهای ریاضی سالهای گذشته رو دونست ...

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *91* رشته ریاضی *260,055* *نفر* بودند

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *92* رشته ریاضی *251,956* *نفر* بودند

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *93* رشته ریاضی *222,507* *نفر* بودند 

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *94* رشته ریاضی *181,846* *نفر* بودند

خب با این وجود که هر سال تعداد داوطلبان کنکور ریاضی کمتر از سال قبلش میشه ، پس میشه حدس زد که ؛ 

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *95* رشته ریاضی *کمتر از* *170,000نفر* باشن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> همه حتی غائبین قبولن


*واقعا اینو درست گفتین.....البته رقابت توی رشته های پرطرفدار مث برق و نفت و... هست ولی به طور  کلی...صندلی زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااده......خ  وشبحال ریاضیا....*

----------


## mehrsa.m

> سلام
> 
> خب برای جواب دادن حدودی به این سوال باید آمار داوطلبان شرکت کننده در کنکورهای ریاضی سالهای گذشته رو دونست ...
> 
> ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *91* رشته ریاضی *260,055* *نفر* بودند
> 
> ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *92* رشته ریاضی *251,956* *نفر* بودند
> 
> ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *93* رشته ریاضی *222,507* *نفر* بودند 
> ...



*پس چرا داوطلب های تجربی کم نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....یعنی خوش بحال ریاضیا....توی تجربی نابودی انقد داوطلب هست.......
*

----------


## a.z.s

> *پس چرا داوطلب های تجربی کم نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....یعنی خوش بحال ریاضیا....توی تجربی نابودی انقد داوطلب هست.......
> *


امسال تجربی50هزار نفر کمتر شده بود

----------


## Ultra

> *واقعا اینو درست گفتین.....البته رقابت توی رشته های پرطرفدار مث برق و نفت و... هست ولی به طور  کلی...صندلی زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااده......خ  وشبحال ریاضیا....*


صندلی توی تجربی هم زیاده
ولی همه پزشکی میخوان و دندانپزشکی
و دیگه حداکثرش داروسازی
من کسی رو میشناسم بخاطر اینکه همه خانوادش دکتر بودن هفت سال کنکور داد تا پزشکی قبول بشه
بهش میگفتن تو یه دکترای کنکور داری یه دکترای پزشکی
همینه که روز به روز به تعداد تجربی ها افزوده میشه خب

----------


## mehrsa.m

> امسال تجربی50هزار نفر کمتر شده بود



*والا تجربیا انقد زیادن که 50000نفر چیزی نیس.....کم شدن این تعداد بازم تغییری توی اصل موضوع نمیده....از پس زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اادن....400000 هزار نفر...والا اگه 200000کم بشه شاید بشه گفت تغییر محسوس.....
بله....توی هر رشته دانش اموزا تاپ ترین ها رو میخوان....همین شده که 400000از جمله خود من توهم پزشکی میگیرشون....خود من 4ساله موندم....*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*یادش بخیر ... زمان ما بیشتر از ۲ میلیون نفر کنکور میدادن که کنکور ریاضی از همه پر طرفدارتر بود و بیش از ۱ میلیون شرکت کننده داشت ...

اون موقع تب مهندس شدن خیلی بیشتر از دکتر شدن بود ...*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *واقعا اینو درست گفتین.....البته رقابت توی رشته های پرطرفدار مث برق و نفت و... هست ولی به طور  کلی...صندلی زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااده......خ  وشبحال ریاضیا....*



همون طور که قبلا هم عرض کردم ، الان نفر آخر کنکور ( با درصد ریاضی و فیزیک منفی ) هم می تونه در رشته مهندسی برق که تماما ریاضی و فیزیکه درس بخونه

به هر حال مهم اینه که همه قبول بشن .... ظرفیت کشور و بازار کار و موارد دیگه که اصلا مهم نیست !

برای درک بهتر حال و روز کشور ، باید به این نکته توجه کرد که کسانی وارد رشته دانشگاهی ( ریاضیات و کاربرد ها ) میشن که از نظر سطح ریاضی ضعیف ترین دانش آموزان هستند !

----------


## saj8jad

> *پس چرا داوطلب های تجربی کم نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....یعنی خوش بحال ریاضیا....توی تجربی نابودی انقد داوطلب هست.......
> *


تعداد تجربی های کنکور *94* نسبت به کنکور *93 حدود 24,011 نفر* کم شدن آبجی دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  ، انصاف داشته باش  :Yahoo (4): 


ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *93* رشته تجربی *522,833* *نفر* بودند  :Yahoo (113): 

ـ تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری *94* رشته تجربی *498,822 نفر* شدن  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ultra

> همون طور که قبلا هم عرض کردم ، الان نفر آخر کنکور ( با درصد ریاضی و فیزیک منفی ) هم می تونه در رشته مهندسی برق که تماما ریاضی و فیزیکه درس بخونه
> 
> به هر حال مهم اینه که همه قبول بشن .... ظرفیت کشور و بازار کار و موارد دیگه که اصلا مهم نیست !
> 
> برای درک بهتر حال و روز کشور ، باید به این نکته توجه کرد که کسانی وارد رشته دانشگاهی ( ریاضیات و کاربرد ها ) میشن که از نظر سطح ریاضی ضعیف ترین دانش آموزان هستند !


به قول یه بنده خدا
طرف نمیتونه یه مخرج مشترک بگیره درحال خوندن برقه
که بیشترش ریاضیات و فیزیکه
بعد میگن چرا لیسانسه ها بیکارن

----------


## KowsarDDC

*والا هر چی شرکت کننده ها کم میشه سبک سوالای کنکور هم تغییر می کنه اینم شانس ماست دیگه* :Yahoo (17): *
الان همه ش می گم ای کاش داوطلب سال89-90 می بودم اون زمان سوالا رو به معنای واقعی میشه از پا دراورد مخصوصا شیمی*

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

تو رشته تجربی نهایتا 20 هزار نفر هستن که رقیب حساب میشن و 5 10هزار نفر رقیب جدی.باقی سیاهی لشکرن. یعنی اصلا تو امار نیستن.

----------


## saeedkh76

> *پس چرا داوطلب های تجربی کم نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....یعنی خوش بحال ریاضیا....توی تجربی نابودی انقد داوطلب هست.......
> *


چون از اینور کم میشه 2 برابر به اونور اضاف میشه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## amir.hj1998620

اخه یکی از معلمامون گفته بو یه چیزی حدود 300000 نفر شرکت کنندگان ریاضی...حالا خیالم راحت شد😥

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## fatemeh77

واقعیت اینه ک تعداد خیلی زیادی از اونایی ک کنکور تجربی میدن پشت کنکورین و بعضا 3،4 سال موندن،  
و اینکه رشته های تاپ تجربی مثل پزشکی رو هر جایی و هر دانشگاهی نداره!  ولی برق ک خیر سرش تاپ ریاضیه رو همه دانشگاها اعم از دولتی / پیام نور / آزاد اسلامی  :Yahoo (21): / و حتی غیرانتفاعیام بعضا دارن...
و مورد بعدیم ارزش تقریبا تقریبا یکسان رشته های ریاضیه،  مثلن تفاوت چندانی بین برق و صنایع وجود نداره!  بخاطر این ک در هر صورت کار نی  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## -AMiN-

> *پس چرا داوطلب های تجربی کم نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....یعنی خوش بحال ریاضیا....توی تجربی نابودی انقد داوطلب هست.......
> *


*چون ملت جو پزشکی و دندانپزشکی گرفتن...
هرکی از ننش قهر کرده اومده میگه یا پزشکی یا هیچ چی...
خب یکم فک نمیکنن آب خوردن نیس بین نیم میلیون باید بین دو سه هزار نفر بشی !!!!!!

*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *چون ملت جو پزشکی و دندانپزشکی گرفتن...
> هرکی از ننش قهر کرده اومده میگه یا پزشکی یا هیچ چی...
> خب یکم فک نمیکنن آب خوردن نیس بین نیم میلیون باید بین دو سه هزار نفر بشی !!!!!!
> 
> *



آخه ماشاالله اینقدر در کشور ما تفاوت بین درامد مهندسین و پزشکان هست که حتی داوطلبان هنر و زبان هم وسوسه میشن تجربی کنکور بدن !

وقتی وزیر بهداشت اعلام می کنه که یک پزشک عمومی با خدمت در منطقه محروم می تونه ماهی 15 تا 17 میلیون در بیاره ، دیگه شما به مهندسین حق بدین که فوق لیسانس خودشون

رو ول کنن و بیان پزشکی بخونن

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اقا منم دارم کنکور میدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!من رو هم به امارتون اضافه کنین

----------


## gign

با جو فعلی کنکور
در کنکور ریاضی رو فکرکنم تا چند سال دیگه باید تخته کنن :Yahoo (31): 
دوباره مهندس کم میشه هم میرن ریاضی دوباره برمیگردن تجربی بعد انسانی و این چرخه ادامه دارد :Y (456):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> اقا منم دارم کنکور میدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!من رو هم به امارتون اضافه کنین


*
شما که مدرکتون فوق العادس....جدی میخواین بیان تجربی برا پزشکی؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> اقا منم دارم کنکور میدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!من رو هم به امارتون اضافه کنین


آقا من ریاضیم شما رو که دیدم با این مدرک داری کنکور تجربی میدی کلا از زندگی ناامیدشدم 
من میتونم تو شریف تهران یا امیرکبیر رشته های تاپشو قبول شم ولی الان موندم کنکور تجربی بدم یا ریاضی؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> با جو فعلی کنکور
> در کنکور ریاضی رو فکرکنم تا چند سال دیگه باید تخته کنن
> دوباره مهندس کم میشه هم میرن ریاضی دوباره برمیگردن تجربی بعد انسانی و این چرخه ادامه دارد


داداش الان پزشکی گیلان میخونی یا میخوای قبول شی اونجا؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

دوستان عزیز ....... بذارین براتون ی جوک با ادبی ! تعریف کنم :

( درصد های زیر رو از سایت قلمچی برداشتم )

شخصی با رتبه 89449 کشوری در کنکور ریاضی موفق شده در رشته ریاضیات و کاربرد های ( همون ریاضی محض قدیم ) دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه تازه در دوره روزانه قبول بشه

ادبیات  : 16 ....... عربی : صفر ...... معارف : 17 ....... زبان : 38 ........ ریاضی : صفر  :Yahoo (4):  ...... فیزیک : صفر ...... شیمی : صفر

یعنی کسی که بعد از 12 سال ریاضی خواندن در مدرسه ، حتی نتوانسته به یکی از 55 سوال ریاضی کنکور پاسخ بده ، صلاحیت اینو داره که در رشته ریاضی دانشگاه شانزدهم کشور تازه در دوره

روزانه قبول بشه ....... تازه بعضی ها منفی میزنن و قبول میشن ! 

 پس دوستان عزیز ریاضی خودتون رو خسته نکنین ! ........ با تحویل دادن پاسخ نامه سفید شما می تونین در رشته مورد علاقتون حالا در دانشگاه دولتی یا آزاد ، پیام نور یا غیر انتفاعی قبول بشین

از زندگیتون لذت ببرین ..... درس رو به اندازه بخونین و سعی کنین از الان مباحث پایه رشته ای رو که میخواین توش درس بخونین قوی کنین ........ مثلا اگه به مهندسی برق علاقه دارین ، کتاب 

فیزیک 3 رو کامل و مفهومی بخونین 

شاد باشین

----------


## dorsa20

تجربی صعودیست.....من دعا میکنم بیشترم بشن...حریف دارم میطلبم......

----------


## gign

> داداش الان پزشکی گیلان میخونی یا میخوای قبول شی اونجا؟


قبول شدم منتهی نیمسال دوم هستم

----------


## mehrsa.m

> دوستان عزیز ....... بذارین براتون ی جوک با ادبی ! تعریف کنم :
> 
> ( درصد های زیر رو از سایت قلمچی برداشتم )
> 
> شخصی با رتبه 89449 کشوری در کنکور ریاضی موفق شده در رشته ریاضیات و کاربرد های ( همون ریاضی محض قدیم ) دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه تازه در دوره روزانه قبول بشه
> 
> ادبیات  : 16 ....... عربی : صفر ...... معارف : 17 ....... زبان : 38 ........ ریاضی : صفر  ...... فیزیک : صفر ...... شیمی : صفر
> 
> یعنی کسی که بعد از 12 سال ریاضی خواندن در مدرسه ، حتی نتوانسته به یکی از 55 سوال ریاضی کنکور پاسخ بده ، صلاحیت اینو داره که در رشته ریاضی دانشگاه شانزدهم کشور تازه در دوره
> ...



_والا امسال من دوستم با14000دراومد دولتی برق....دولتی...اونم برق....شما توی تجربی زیر 2000بیاری حق داری یه رشته ای انتخاب کنی...بالای 2000بیاری محترمانه بهت میگن برو بمیر....والا........اونوقت با 14000 رشته اول ریاضی رو اورده......ای خداااااااااااااااااا_

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> دوستان عزیز ....... بذارین براتون ی جوک با ادبی ! تعریف کنم :
> 
> ( درصد های زیر رو از سایت قلمچی برداشتم )
> 
> شخصی با رتبه 89449 کشوری در کنکور ریاضی موفق شده در رشته ریاضیات و کاربرد های ( همون ریاضی محض قدیم ) دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه تازه در دوره روزانه قبول بشه
> 
> ادبیات  : 16 ....... عربی : صفر ...... معارف : 17 ....... زبان : 38 ........ ریاضی : صفر  ...... فیزیک : صفر ...... شیمی : صفر
> 
> یعنی کسی که بعد از 12 سال ریاضی خواندن در مدرسه ، حتی نتوانسته به یکی از 55 سوال ریاضی کنکور پاسخ بده ، صلاحیت اینو داره که در رشته ریاضی دانشگاه شانزدهم کشور تازه در دوره
> ...


من ریاضیم ولی وقتی این اوضاعو میبینم فکر میکنم دارم واسه هیچ تلاش میکنم
عاشق رقابتای سختم ولی به دروس رشته تجربی چندان علاقه ای ندارم شمام از عمران یکم برامون بگو اوضاعش چجوره

----------


## a.z.s

> _والا امسال من دوستم با14000دراومد دولتی برق....دولتی...اونم برق....شما توی تجربی زیر 2000بیاری حق داری یه رشته ای انتخاب کنی...بالای 2000بیاری محترمانه بهت میگن برو بمیر....والا........اونوقت با 14000 رشته اول ریاضی رو اورده......ای خداااااااااااااااااا_


توی 5  6 سال اینده رشته های پایه مثل فیزیک و شیمی حرف اول رو خواهند زد نه مهندسی ها ببینید کی گفتم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> توی 5  6 سال اینده رشته های پایه مثل فیزیک و شیمی حرف اول رو خواهند زد نه مهندسی ها ببینید کی گفتم


آخه چجوری؟مگه چی میخاد تغییر کنه؟من ریاضیم دارم دیوونه میشم وقتی میبینم اوضاع اینجوریه

----------


## mehrsa.m

> توی 5  6 سال اینده رشته های پایه مثل فیزیک و شیمی حرف اول رو خواهند زد نه مهندسی ها ببینید کی گفتم



_مگه الان حرف اولو میزنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟والا هرکی که دیدم مهندسی رشته های تاپ....الان بیکاااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااار...........الانم مهندسی زیاد جالب نیس.....خصوصا برا خانما......._

----------


## gign

> دوستان عزیز ....... بذارین براتون ی جوک با ادبی ! تعریف کنم :
> 
> ( درصد های زیر رو از سایت قلمچی برداشتم )
> 
> شخصی با رتبه 89449 کشوری در کنکور ریاضی موفق شده در رشته ریاضیات و کاربرد های ( همون ریاضی محض قدیم ) دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه تازه در دوره روزانه قبول بشه
> 
> ادبیات  : 16 ....... عربی : صفر ...... معارف : 17 ....... زبان : 38 ........ ریاضی : صفر  ...... فیزیک : صفر ...... شیمی : صفر
> 
> یعنی کسی که بعد از 12 سال ریاضی خواندن در مدرسه ، حتی نتوانسته به یکی از 55 سوال ریاضی کنکور پاسخ بده ، صلاحیت اینو داره که در رشته ریاضی دانشگاه شانزدهم کشور تازه در دوره
> ...


ریاضی محض خوندن با درصد صفر ریاضی واقعا شرم اوره
این وضع رشته های مهندسی اصلا خوب نیست 
یه عده از خوب هایی هم که مهندسی می خونن هم اپلای می کنند و میرن 
و ما می مونیم و مهندس هایی که دو خط ریاضی بلد نیستن! :Y (456):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> _مگه الان حرف اولو میزنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟والا هرکی که دیدم مهندسی رشته های تاپ....الان بیکاااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااار...........الانم مهندسی زیاد جالب نیس.....خصوصا برا خانما......._


ینی کسی شریف تهران امیرکبیر بخونه هم اینجوریه؟رشته های تاپشو میگم

----------


## dorsa20

الان دور دور پزشکیاست......نصف داوطلبای 95 همه فارغ التحصیل و متاهلند :Yahoo (79):

----------


## a.z.s

> آخه چجوری؟مگه چی میخاد تغییر کنه؟من ریاضیم دارم دیوونه میشم وقتی میبینم اوضاع اینجوریه





> _مگه الان حرف اولو میزنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟والا هرکی که دیدم مهندسی رشته های تاپ....الان بیکاااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااار...........الانم مهندسی زیاد جالب نیس.....خصوصا برا خانما......._


یه نگاهی به امار های کشور بندازید متوجه میشید که 5   6سال اینده رشته های پایه خیلی به درد میخوره

----------


## mehrsa.m

> ینی کسی شریف تهران امیرکبیر بخونه هم اینجوریه؟رشته های تاپشو میگم


_ببین بستگی به عرضه و توانایی فرد داره.....نه اگه از تهران(شریف یا امیرکبیر)فارغ التحصیل بشی موضوع فرق میکنه اگه از شریف و امیرکبیر بتونی مدرک بگیری شانس کار پیدا کردنت خیلی بالا میره...هرچند.....کلا توی رشته مهندسی توانایی فرد خیلی تاثیر داره.....من ادم میشناسم برق ازاد خونده الان میلیاردره...یکی هم دولتی ولی بیکار....اگه میخوای مهندسی بخونی باید واقعا زحمت بکشی....اما من کلا دقیق اطلاع ندارم...این اطلاعاتم از ادمای اطرافم دارم...._

----------


## mehrsa.m

> یه نگاهی به امار های کشور بندازید متوجه میشید که 5   6سال اینده رشته های پایه خیلی به درد میخوره


_منم میگم الان دیگه مهندسی زیاد روی دور نیس....._

----------


## a.z.s

> _ببین بستگی به عرضه و توانایی فرد داره.....نه اگه از تهران(شریف یا امیرکبیر)فارغ التحصیل بشی موضوع فرق میکنه اگه از شریف و امیرکبیر بتونی مدرک بگیری شانس کار پیدا کردنت خیلی بالا میره...هرچند.....کلا توی رشته مهندسی توانایی فرد خیلی تاثیر داره.....من ادم میشناسم برق ازاد خونده الان میلیاردره...یکی هم دولتی ولی بیکار....اگه میخوای مهندسی بخونی باید واقعا زحمت بکشی....اما من کلا دقیق اطلاع ندارم...این اطلاعاتم از ادمای اطرافم دارم...._


ولی من اعتقاد دارم توی هر کاری باشی بهترین که باشب امکان نداره بیکار بمونی
حالا رشتت هر چی میخواد باشه

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> توی 5  6 سال اینده رشته های پایه مثل فیزیک و شیمی حرف اول رو خواهند زد نه مهندسی ها ببینید کی گفتم


یه جورایی موافقم باهات الان دیگه مهندسیهای سخت کاربرد چندانی نداره 
بیشتر دارن میان به سمت مهندسیهای نرم مثل صنایع 
ولی علوم پایه رو نمیتونم درک کنم که تو کشور ما چجوری میخاد اوضاعش بهتر بشه

----------


## mehrsa.m

> ولی من اعتقاد دارم توی هر کاری باشی بهترین که باشب امکان نداره بیکار بمونی
> حالا رشتت هر چی میخواد باشه


*منم همینو گفتم...گفتم به توانایی ها و عرضه فرد بستگی داره...طرف ازاد خونده الان واقعا موفقه....یکی ام دولتی خونده بیکاره.....فقط بستگی به میزان مهارت داره.....*

----------


## Dynamic

اصلا دلیل اینکه تجربی این همه داوطلب داره اینه که ملت ما همه به زیست شناسی علاقه دارن
بر منکرش لعنت  :Yahoo (1): 
وگرنه ابدا بحث دیگری نیست.
آخه میدونی من تازه فهمیدم چقدر علاقم به زیست شناسیه و از دنیای خشک مهندسی بدم میاد. من اصللللللا برام بحث درآمد مهم نیست آخه من دوست دارم به بقیه خدمت بکنم. و خودمو وقف اجتماع کنم
این دیالوگا خیلی آشناست.
یادتون نیست شماها! روزگاری این جملات دقیقا درباره مهندسی گفته میشد. و شبیهش. و این وضعیت الان به وجود آمد.
پیش بینی این وضعیت برای سایر تهاجمات! (ملت ایران به چیزی علاقه مند نمیشن یهو تهاجم میکنند و نابودش میکنند) هم کار سختی نیست. یک حساب کاملا دو دوتا چهارتاست
الان یک بیمارستان به یک پزشکی مثلا دn تومن میده خب چنتا پزشک داره؟ 5 تا مثلا
هفت سال دیگه همون بیمارستان  چنتا پزشک میتونه بگیره؟ و تازه خیلی هم طالب داشته باشه؟ 25 تا مثلا 
به هر پزشک چقدر میده؟ n تقسمی بر 5
سالهای بعد چرا و چگونه؟
رشد منفی میشه و به وضعیت امروز سایر رشته ها میرسیم.
این بود انشای ما!
پیروز و سربلند باشید.  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

امسال کمتر از 150 هزار نفر میشه احتمالا

تجربی هم یه 20 هزارتا کمتر میشه

مهمترین دلیلی که رشته های تجربی داوطلب هاش داره بیشتر میشه و ریاضی کمتر اینه که ملت به پول علاقه زیادی دارن

طرف میگه 6 سال درس میخونم و یک ارگان دولتی میرم ماهی 6-7 میلیون میگیرم 

ولی یه مهندس فنی برای رسیدن به این مبلغ میبایست علاوه بر کار کردن یه خلاقیت هم داشته باشه و یه حرکت هایی بزنه

----------


## amir.hj1998620

> یه نگاهی به امار های کشور بندازید متوجه میشید که 5   6سال اینده رشته های پایه خیلی به درد میخوره


البته من دقیق نمیدونم ولی مطمئنم تا 4 5 سال آینده ایران به نیروی کار خیلی زیادی نیاز خواهد داشت...ببینید من وی گفتم 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## a.z.s

> اصلا دلیل اینکه تجربی این همه داوطلب داره اینه که ملت ما همه به زیست شناسی علاقه دارن
> بر منکرش لعنت 
> وگرنه ابدا بحث دیگری نیست.
> آخه میدونی من تازه فهمیدم چقدر علاقم به زیست شناسیه و از دنیای خشک مهندسی بدم میاد. من اصللللللا برام بحث درآمد مهم نیست آخه من دوست دارم به بقیه خدمت بکنم. و خودمو وقف اجتماع کنم
> این دیالوگا خیلی آشناست.
> یادتون نیست شماها! روزگاری این جملات دقیقا درباره مهندسی گفته میشد. و شبیهش. و این وضعیت الان به وجود آمد.
> پیش بینی این وضعیت برای سایر تهاجمات! (ملت ایران به چیزی علاقه مند نمیشن یهو تهاجم میکنند و نابودش میکنند) هم کار سختی نیست. یک حساب کاملا دو دوتا چهارتاست
> الان یک بیمارستان به یک پزشکی مثلا دn تومن میده خب چنتا پزشک داره؟ 5 تا مثلا
> هفت سال دیگه همون بیمارستان  چنتا پزشک میتونه بگیره؟ و تازه خیلی هم طالب داشته باشه؟ 25 تا مثلا 
> ...


امکان نداره بازار کار پزشکی مثل مهندسی بشه
به چندین و چند دلیل
ایران کشوریه که داره به سوی پیر شدن پیش میره و پیری بیشتر یعنی ناراحتی های قلبی و مغزی و چشم وشکستگی و ..........بیشتر 
دو تا راه داره یا نرخ رشد جمعیت همین سیر نزولی رو میره که پیرا بیشتر میشن و دکتر نیاز دارن
یا یهو رشد جمعیت زیاد میشه اونوقت علامه بر همون پیر هایی که اضافه میشن کودک هم زیاد میشه که نیازمنده پزشک و مراقبت هست
دلیل بعدی هم اینکه استاندارد جهانی 3 به 1000هست در حالی تو ایران1به1000هست پس حالا حالا ها پزشک نیاز داریم
ایران الان پزشک زیاد نداره کمبود هم داره ولی پراکنش پزشک ها درست نیست شهر های کوچیک به زور میتونی دوتا متخصص پیدا کنی ولی کلان شهر ها بیشتر از نیازشون پزشک دارن

----------


## newpath

ارتباط تویه ایران نقش مهم تری تو آینده شغلی و زندگی ایفا میکنه ... بعضی وقتا واقعا مهم نیس که چقد درس خوندی یا ...همین پزشکی اگه دولت بخواد تصمیم اشتباهی در موردش بگیره میشه بدترین رشته .. کما اینکه الان مهندسی شده .. وقتی وزیر نفت دستور عدم جذب میده .. شما هر دانشگاهیم درس خونده باشی بدون ارتباط کارت پیش نمیره چون آزمون استخدامی و جذبیم نیس

----------


## ASkonkur

به نظر منم یه 200 هزار تایی بشه....

----------


## -AMiN-

> آخه ماشاالله اینقدر در کشور ما تفاوت بین درامد مهندسین و پزشکان هست که حتی داوطلبان هنر و زبان هم وسوسه میشن تجربی کنکور بدن !
> 
> وقتی وزیر بهداشت اعلام می کنه که یک پزشک عمومی با خدمت در منطقه محروم می تونه ماهی 15 تا 17 میلیون در بیاره ، دیگه شما به مهندسین حق بدین که فوق لیسانس خودشون
> 
> رو ول کنن و بیان پزشکی بخونن


*حرف شما متین ولی قبول دارین مهندسی ک عرزه (نمیدونم درسته املاش یا نه  ) داشته باشه میتونه یه زندگی کاملا مرفه داشته باشه با تایم کاری کم تر از بقیه؟؟؟
ملت ما فک میکنن کسی که فارق التحصیل مهندسی یشه باید بره یه اداره استخدام شه با حقوق کارمندی!!! 
**خب معلوم بین درامد یه کارمند و یه پزشک تفاوت از زمین تا آسمان است!**
*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *حرف شما متین ولی قبول دارین مهندسی ک عرزه (نمیدونم درسته املاش یا نه  ) داشته باشه میتونه یه زندگی کاملا مرفه داشته باشه با تایم کاری کم تر از بقیه؟؟؟
> ملت ما فک میکنن کسی که فارق التحصیل مهندسی یشه باید بره یه اداره استخدام شه با حقوق کارمندی!!! 
> **خب معلوم بین درامد یه کارمند و یه پزشک تفاوت از زمین تا آسمان است!**
> *



بله ، مهندسی که باسواد باشه و کار بلد باشه ان شا الله می تونه زندگی خوبی داشته باشه ولی بحث من اینه که در هر صورت در زمان حال درامد یک پزشک عمومی 10 برابر درامد یک 

مهندس فوق لیسانسه ( موارد استثنا رو عرض نمی کنم ) و این بی عدالتیه که در جامعه ما وجود داره

----------


## soheilp

به جرات میگم زیر 180 هزار نفر.

----------


## amir.hj1998620

> بله ، مهندسی که باسواد باشه و کار بلد باشه ان شا الله می تونه زندگی خوبی داشته باشه ولی بحث من اینه که در هر صورت در زمان حال درامد یک پزشک عمومی 10 برابر درامد یک 
> 
> مهندس فوق لیسانسه ( موارد استثنا رو عرض نمی کنم ) و این بی عدالتیه که در جامعه ما وجود داره


منم با شما موافقم...درسته دکتر ها نقش پر رنگی در سلامتی جامعه دارن...ولی اقتصاد و درآمد کارخانه ها و ... در دست مهندساس...
در کشوری مثل کانادا به مهندس شیمی که زیاد هم تاپ نیست سالانه 90 هزار دلار حقوق میدن...چرا باید این همه تفوت باشه.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## hanjera

عاغا اینو بگم :
پسر همسایه خالم اینا  :Yahoo (4):  رشتش ریاضی بوده..از حسابداری سراسری تبریز در اومده و رفته خونده درسشو..الان هم دارای شغل شریف اب دادن به چمن ها رو داره تو شهرداری....

----------


## Dynamic

> ارتباط تویه ایران نقش مهم تری تو آینده شغلی و زندگی ایفا میکنه ... بعضی وقتا واقعا مهم نیس که چقد درس خوندی یا ...همین پزشکی اگه دولت بخواد تصمیم اشتباهی در موردش بگیره میشه بدترین رشته .. کما اینکه الان مهندسی شده .. وقتی وزیر نفت دستور عدم جذب میده .. شما هر دانشگاهیم درس خونده باشی بدون ارتباط کارت پیش نمیره چون آزمون استخدامی و جذبیم نیس


حالا اصلا این بحث ارتباط درست و واقعا هم تاثیر داره. همه جای دنیا هم هست ایران بهش میگن ارتباط و آمریکا بهش میگن نت ورگ!
ولی بحث مهم تر
اگر رشتت نفته آیا اگر نفت و سیاست وزارت علوم به همون صورت دهه هفتاد باقی میومند و پدیده های نا میمون دانشگاه آزاد و علمی کاربردی و غیرانتفاعی و ... به وجود نمیو اومد . الان وضعیت اینطور بود؟
نبود دیگه
الان مثلا دانشگاه آزاد های دهات ها هم انواع رشته ها رو دارند.
اوایل پزشکی هم همینطور بود توی آزاد خیلی کم بود فقط تهران. بعد کم کم بیشتر شدن. بعد بین الملل ها و پردیس ها . واحدهای خارج و ..... دانشگاهای دیگرم باز.....یهو میبینی پدیدار میشن .
صحبت همین سیاست غلط هست وزارت بهداشتم خیلی متولی درست و حسابی نداشته الانم این وزیر بره باز میشه همون وضعیت قبلی.

----------


## amir.hj1998620

> عاغا اینو بگم :
> پسر همسایه خالم اینا  رشتش ریاضی بوده..از حسابداری سراسری تبریز در اومده و رفته خونده درسشو..الان هم دارای شغل شریف اب دادن به چمن ها رو داره تو شهرداری....


خب علتش چیه؟؟؟؟باید به این مسله رسیدگی بشه یکی که عمرشو میزاره درس میخونه باید ثمرشو ببینه یا نه...😐

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> بله ، مهندسی که باسواد باشه و کار بلد باشه ان شا الله می تونه زندگی خوبی داشته باشه ولی بحث من اینه که در هر صورت در زمان حال درامد یک پزشک عمومی 10 برابر درامد یک 
> 
> مهندس فوق لیسانسه ( موارد استثنا رو عرض نمی کنم ) و این بی عدالتیه که در جامعه ما وجود داره


اگه مهندسی و پزشکی رو در یک سطح خاص مثلا متوسط یا باسواد بررسی کنیم بازم اختلاف بسیار زیاده مثلا مهندسی متوسط نهایتا۲ و پزشک متوسط راحت ۵ میگیره در حالت عالی هم مهندس شاید ۱۵ یا ۲۰ ولی پزشک ۲۰۰ هم میتونه دربیاره

----------


## hanjera

معلومه....
هرکی اشنای خودشو میاره سر کار

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> منم با شما موافقم...درسته دکتر ها نقش پر رنگی در سلامتی جامعه دارن...ولی اقتصاد و درآمد کارخانه ها و ... در دست مهندساس...
> در کشوری مثل کانادا به مهندس شیمی که زیاد هم تاپ نیست سالانه 90 هزار دلار حقوق میدن...چرا باید این همه تفوت باشه.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


در همه جوامع در آمد پزشکابالاس بخاطر شرایط کاری در آمریکا هم که دستمزدها شفافه اگه بررسی کنید میبینید مثلا دندانپزشک سالانه ۱۵۰هزار دلار میگیره و مهندس برق حدود ۹۰هزار اما اختلاف مثل ایران نیست که گاهی پنج شیش برابر میشه

----------


## Dynamic

> امکان نداره بازار کار پزشکی مثل مهندسی بشه
> به چندین و چند دلیل
> ایران کشوریه که داره به سوی پیر شدن پیش میره و پیری بیشتر یعنی ناراحتی های قلبی و مغزی و چشم وشکستگی و ..........بیشتر 
> دو تا راه داره یا نرخ رشد جمعیت همین سیر نزولی رو میره که پیرا بیشتر میشن و دکتر نیاز دارن
> یا یهو رشد جمعیت زیاد میشه اونوقت علامه بر همون پیر هایی که اضافه میشن کودک هم زیاد میشه که نیازمنده پزشک و مراقبت هست
> دلیل بعدی هم اینکه استاندارد جهانی 3 به 1000هست در حالی تو ایران1به1000هست پس حالا حالا ها پزشک نیاز داریم
> ایران الان پزشک زیاد نداره کمبود هم داره ولی پراکنش پزشک ها درست نیست شهر های کوچیک به زور میتونی دوتا متخصص پیدا کنی ولی کلان شهر ها بیشتر از نیازشون پزشک دارن


_امکانش اونقدری هست که استاد ما میگه پسرم وضعی منو میبینه کلا قید پزشکی رو زده. میگه میرم مهندسی میخونم شریف قبول میشم میرم آمریکا. رتبش خیلی خوب هست پسرش. 
استاندارد جهانی رو ول کن اینجا ایرانه!
طبق استاندارد جهانی قرار بود رشد جمعیت متعادلی در ایران شکل بگیره مردم رو تشویق به فرزند آوری کردن یهو بعد از چند سال اعلام شد اگر به همین روند ملت غیور پیش برن جمعیت ایران به مرز 1 میلیارد خواهد رسید در طی دو دهه!
هرآنچه در توان داشتن گذاشتن برا یجلوگیریش . الان باز میگن ما حیفیم 400 میلیون رو میتونیم نون و آب بدیم بچه بزایید ای قوم!
دنیا اینطوریه
جهان اول
جهان سوم
ایران
این دسته بندی رو شما در نظر داشهه باش وقتی در باره استانداردها صحبت میکنی. 
یک روزه و یک شبه نمیشه دارم در باره یک بازه زمانی 10-2 ساله صحبت میکنم. هنوز حتی اولین و دومین گروه بین المللها و قسمتی از سیل خارج رفتگان بر نگشتن و فارغ التحصیل نشدن. بذار عزیزان وارد بازار کار بشن فعلا! بعد اینو ضرب کن در 10 خودت قشنگ حساب کن ببین چه گلستانی میشه. الان در دوران پیشا فاجعه هستیم! 
استادای ما خودشون مسئولان وزارت بهداشت هستن اکثرا به زبان خودشون سر کلاس میگن موندیم توش!!! چکار کنیم!!! قرار نیست ما چوب سیاستهای غلط بقیه رو بخوریم از طرفی هم راه حلی نداره نمیتونیم بیایم بگیم ببندین در دانشگاها رو از اون طرفم جامعه جوابگو نیتس. بیمه ها و خیلی سازمانهای طرف قرار دادم بلدن چیکار کنن با حداقل قرارداد نیرو بگیرن. کل اوضاع جالبی داره میشه

_

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> _امکانش اونقدری هست که استاد ما میگه پسرم وضعی منو میبینه کلا قید پزشکی رو زده. میگه میرم مهندسی میخونم شریف قبول میشم میرم آمریکا. رتبش خیلی خوب هست پسرش. 
> استاندارد جهانی رو ول کن اینجا ایرانه!
> طبق استاندارد جهانی قرار بود رشد جمعیت متعادلی در ایران شکل بگیره مردم رو تشویق به فرزند آوری کردن یهو بعد از چند سال اعلام شد اگر به همین روند ملت غیور پیش برن جمعیت ایران به مرز 1 میلیارد خواهد رسید در طی دو دهه!
> هرآنچه در توان داشتن گذاشتن برا یجلوگیریش . الان باز میگن ما حیفیم 400 میلیون رو میتونیم نون و آب بدیم بچه بزایید ای قوم!
> دنیا اینطوریه
> جهان اول
> جهان سوم
> ایران
> این دسته بندی رو شما در نظر داشهه باش وقتی در باره استانداردها صحبت میکنی. 
> ...


خو الان چیکار باید کرد هر رشته ای میخواییم بریم  از آیندش میترسیم اینجوری که تو دانشگاه نمیشه درس خوند نه انگیزه ای نه امیدی..خب این موج آزاد و پردیس و... در مورد مهندسیم وجود داره

----------


## پویا دقتی

> در همه جوامع در آمد پزشکابالاس بخاطر شرایط کاری در آمریکا هم که دستمزدها شفافه اگه بررسی کنید میبینید مثلا دندانپزشک سالانه ۱۵۰هزار دلار میگیره و مهندس برق حدود ۹۰هزار اما اختلاف مثل ایران نیست که گاهی پنج شیش برابر میشه



والا ما به پنج ، شیش برابر هم راضی هستیم !

شما فرمودین مهندس متوسط ماهی 2 میلیون میگیره ........ خب کجاست این کار ....... به منم بگین تا برم اونجا کار کنم ..... چرا هر کی رو دور و بر خودمون می بینیم داره با ماهی 800 هزار تومن

کار می کنه ....... شاید منظورتون جایی مثل عسلویه هست که در این صورت اگه پزشکا برن اونجا کار کنن که دیگه میلیون میلیون پول میگیرن ..... البته به اینم راضی نیستن ها !

چون با خودشون میگن ما اگه تخصص هم بگیریم دیگه ماهی 30 تا 40 میلیون رو راحت داریم ....... سایت زیر رو نگاه کنین تا طبق گفته وزیر بهداشت متوجه بشین که درامد 15 تا 17 میلیونی هم

پزشکان عمومی رو زیاد راضی نمی کنه ! 

حقوق 17 میلیونی فقط 1500 پزشک را راضی کرد! - پزشک - جامعه پزشکی - سلامت نیوز

----------


## Dynamic

> در همه جوامع در آمد پزشکابالاس بخاطر شرایط کاری در آمریکا هم که دستمزدها شفافه اگه بررسی کنید میبینید مثلا دندانپزشک سالانه ۱۵۰هزار دلار میگیره و مهندس برق حدود ۹۰هزار اما اختلاف مثل ایران نیست که گاهی پنج شیش برابر میشه


شما چند سال آمریکا زندگی کردی با مدرک دندانپزشکی؟
150 هزار دلار درآمد خامه!
50 هزار تاش میره برای مالیات!
بخشی هم هزینه های جانبی مطب و نگهداری و ....
بعدم اون درامد متوسطه!
وقتی مینویسه 150k یعنی 60 تا هست 250 تا هم هست میانگینش شده این.
اون 90 هزار تا هم خامه 15 تاش شایدم کمی بیشتر میره برای مالیات! ولی دیگه دردسر مطب و نگداری و .... نداره! 
در ضمن آمریکا رفتن با مهندسی کجا وبا پزشکی کجا اون کاملا در دسترس و این کلا نشده!

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> والا ما به پنج ، شیش برابر هم راضی هستیم !
> 
> شما فرمودین مهندس متوسط ماهی 2 میلیون میگیره ........ خب کجاست این کار ....... به منم بگین تا برم اونجا کار کنم ..... چرا هر کی رو دور و بر خودمون می بینیم داره با ماهی 800 هزار تومن
> 
> کار می کنه ....... شاید منظورتون جایی مثل عسلویه هست که در این صورت اگه پزشکا برن اونجا کار کنن که دیگه میلیون میلیون پول میگیرن ..... البته به اینم راضی نیستن ها !
> 
> چون با خودشون میگن ما اگه تخصص هم بگیریم دیگه ماهی 30 تا 40 میلیون رو راحت داریم ....... سایت زیر رو نگاه کنین تا طبق گفته وزیر بهداشت متوجه بشین که درامد 15 تا 17 میلیونی هم
> 
> پزشکان عمومی رو زیاد راضی نمی کنه ! 
> ...


به نظرم تا چند سال دیگه انقد پزشک زیاد میشه و فضا رقابتی میشه که مجبور بشن کمتر خون تو شیشه کنن

----------


## amir.hj1998620

> شما چند سال آمریکا زندگی کردی با مدرک دندانپزشکی؟
> 150 هزار دلار درآمد خامه!
> 50 هزار تاش میره برای مالیات!
> بخشی هم هزینه های جانبی مطب و نگهداری و ....
> بعدم اون درامد متوسطه!
> وقتی مینویسه 150k یعنی 60 تا هست 250 تا هم هست میانگینش شده این.
> اون 90 هزار تا هم خامه 15 تاش شایدم کمی بیشتر میره برای مالیات! ولی دیگه دردسر مطب و نگداری و .... نداره! 
> در ضمن آمریکا رفتن با مهندسی کجا وبا پزشکی کجا اون کاملا در دسترس و این کلا نشده!


👌👌👌👌👍👍👍👍

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> والا ما به پنج ، شیش برابر هم راضی هستیم !
> 
> شما فرمودین مهندس متوسط ماهی 2 میلیون میگیره ........ خب کجاست این کار ....... به منم بگین تا برم اونجا کار کنم ..... چرا هر کی رو دور و بر خودمون می بینیم داره با ماهی 800 هزار تومن
> 
> کار می کنه ....... شاید منظورتون جایی مثل عسلویه هست که در این صورت اگه پزشکا برن اونجا کار کنن که دیگه میلیون میلیون پول میگیرن ..... البته به اینم راضی نیستن ها !
> 
> چون با خودشون میگن ما اگه تخصص هم بگیریم دیگه ماهی 30 تا 40 میلیون رو راحت داریم ....... سایت زیر رو نگاه کنین تا طبق گفته وزیر بهداشت متوجه بشین که درامد 15 تا 17 میلیونی هم
> 
> پزشکان عمومی رو زیاد راضی نمی کنه ! 
> ...


الان مهندسی های کمتر شناخته شده درآمد بهتری دارن مثل مهندسی دریا و کشتی سازی تو جنوب که عموی من بعد ۱۵ سال حدود ۱۰ میگیره اوایلم حقوقش بد نبود

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> شما چند سال آمریکا زندگی کردی با مدرک دندانپزشکی؟
> 150 هزار دلار درآمد خامه!
> 50 هزار تاش میره برای مالیات!
> بخشی هم هزینه های جانبی مطب و نگهداری و ....
> بعدم اون درامد متوسطه!
> وقتی مینویسه 150k یعنی 60 تا هست 250 تا هم هست میانگینش شده این.
> اون 90 هزار تا هم خامه 15 تاش شایدم کمی بیشتر میره برای مالیات! ولی دیگه دردسر مطب و نگداری و .... نداره! 
> در ضمن آمریکا رفتن با مهندسی کجا وبا پزشکی کجا اون کاملا در دسترس و این کلا نشده!


همه از رشتشون مینالن کسی که مهندسی خونده میناله شمام که پزشکی مینالی
به نظرم بهتره کسانی دارن رشته ای خاص رو میخونن واقع بینانه بیان دیگران رو راهنمایی کنن 
یکی میگه فلانی مهندسی خونده چمن آب میده یکی میگه کار نیس... کسی ام که پزشکی خونده اینجوری در مورد رشتش میگه...ما موندیم معلق بین زمین و آسمون

----------


## پویا دقتی

> همه از رشتشون مینالن کسی که مهندسی خونده میناله شمام که پزشکی مینالی
> به نظرم بهتره کسانی دارن رشته ای خاص رو میخونن واقع بینانه بیان دیگران رو راهنمایی کنن 
> یکی میگه فلانی مهندسی خونده چمن آب میده یکی میگه کار نیس... کسی ام که پزشکی خونده اینجوری در مورد رشتش میگه...ما موندیم معلق بین زمین و آسمون



بحث ، نالیدن نیست ....... بحث اینه که مگه فقر نیست ؟ قبول داریم هست .... مگه مشکل اقتصادی نیست ؟ اینم قبول هست

فقط ما از مسوولان محترم خواهش مندیم که این فقر رو به عدالت تقسیم کنن ........ نه اینکه یک معلم ابتدایی مجبور باشه علاوه بر کار مدرسه بره مسافر کشی هم کنه و اونوقت یک متخصص

در هر 5 دقیقه یک مریض ویزیت کنه و به اندازه درامد یک روز معلم پول بگیره ....... میگین پزشک بیشتر درس خونده قبوله .... یک پزشک 3 تا 4 برابر یک معلم و یا مهندس درس خونده ولی وقتی

درامد روزانه یک پزشک برابر درامد یک ماهه این افراده ، به این میگن بی عدالتی

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> بحث ، نالیدن نیست ....... بحث اینه که مگه فقر نیست ؟ قبول داریم هست .... مگه مشکل اقتصادی نیست ؟ اینم قبول هست
> 
> فقط ما از مسوولان محترم خواهش مندیم که این فقر رو به عدالت تقسیم کنن ........ نه اینکه یک معلم ابتدایی مجبور باشه علاوه بر کار مدرسه بره مسافر کشی هم کنه و اونوقت یک متخصص
> 
> در هر 5 دقیقه یک مریض ویزیت کنه و به اندازه درامد یک روز معلم پول بگیره ....... میگین پزشک بیشتر درس خونده قبوله .... یک پزشک 3 تا 4 برابر یک معلم و یا مهندس درس خونده ولی وقتی
> 
> درامد روزانه یک پزشک برابر درامد یک ماهه این افراده ، به این میگن بی عدالتی


بحث فقر و عدالت تو کشور ما به جایی نرسیده من منظورم انتخاب رشته است...اینکه الان چیکار کنیم؟آینده چطور خواهد بود؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

ایشون از حرفه ای های رباتیکه به نظرم حرف درستی میزنه 
همین چن دیقه پیش

----------


## پویا دقتی

> بحث فقر و عدالت تو کشور ما به جایی نرسیده من منظورم انتخاب رشته است...اینکه الان چیکار کنیم؟آینده چطور خواهد بود؟



همون طور که قبلا هم خدمتتون عرض کرده بودم ، به نظرم در درجه اول ، علاقتون رو در نظر بگیرین ...... اگه به مهندسی علاقه دارین ، ان شا الله که یک مهندس موفق میشین

و می تونین یک زندگی خوب رو داشته باشین ... هر چند که در این صورت بازم ممکنه از یک پزشک کمتر دربیارین ولی بیکار هم نخواهید موند

طبق چیزایی که فرمودین زیاد به تجربی هم علاقه ندارین .... جای شما بودم همین مهندسی رو میرفتم ( با همه سختی هاش )

----------


## Dynamic

> بحث فقر و عدالت تو کشور ما به جایی نرسیده من منظورم انتخاب رشته است...اینکه الان چیکار کنیم؟آینده چطور خواهد بود؟


استعداد و علاقه

----------


## Dynamic

متاسافنه فرهنگ زشتی توی این مملکت هست مردم میان مطب میشینن ضرب و تقسیم تعداد بیماران و ویزیت!
بابا اولا این درامد خامه! خام! یعنی هزینه نگهداری مطل.حقوق وام ....... خیلیشو میبره!!! اون وسایل مطب دندانپزشکی مفت نیست! 100 تومن بعضا هرکدوم قیمت دارن! اون دستگاه لیزر اکلس!!! مطب پزشک متخصص که اینجور شما در بارش صحبت میکنی میدونی چند صد میلیونه؟ هرکدام از اون رس ها که کار میکنن نیمخاود حقوق و دستمزد بگیرن؟؟؟؟ مطب اجارش نگداری پول استهلاک وسایل همه اینا رو حساب کن بعد در مورد درآمد پزشک متخصص اینطوری بشین تز بده که 3 برابر بگیره یا 4 برابر
اگر بنا بر 4 برابر درامد بودن پزشک متخصص بر سایر مشاغل بود باید پزشک محترم سر ماه 10-20 میلیونم قرض میکرد از این و اون تا بتونه واما رو پس بده تازه
چقدر آخه سطح فرهنگی یک ملت پایین باید باشه که در اوج بیماری توی مطب پزشک بشینن به حساب کتاب کردن درآمد مردم
زشته بخدا!

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> متاسافنه فرهنگ زشتی توی این مملکت هست مردم میان مطب میشینن ضرب و تقسیم تعداد بیماران و ویزیت!
> بابا اولا این درامد خامه! خام! یعنی هزینه نگهداری مطل.حقوق وام ....... خیلیشو میبره!!! اون وسایل مطب دندانپزشکی مفت نیست! 100 تومن بعضا هرکدوم قیمت دارن! اون دستگاه لیزر اکلس!!! مطب پزشک متخصص که اینجور شما در بارش صحبت میکنی میدونی چند صد میلیونه؟ هرکدام از اون رس ها که کار میکنن نیمخاود حقوق و دستمزد بگیرن؟؟؟؟ مطب اجارش نگداری پول استهلاک وسایل همه اینا رو حساب کن بعد در مورد درآمد پزشک متخصص اینطوری بشین تز بده که 3 برابر بگیره یا 4 برابر
> اگر بنا بر 4 برابر درامد بودن پزشک متخصص بر سایر مشاغل بود باید پزشک محترم سر ماه 10-20 میلیونم قرض میکرد از این و اون تا بتونه واما رو پس بده تازه
> چقدر آخه سطح فرهنگی یک ملت پایین باید باشه که در اوج بیماری توی مطب پزشک بشینن به حساب کتاب کردن درآمد مردم
> زشته بخدا!


حاجی کی خوشش میاد اینکارا
ولی وختی آدم میبینه طرف با ارشد دولتی بلند شده داره کنکور تجربی میده چطور میتونه با آرامش خاطر([emoji23] )بشینه درس بخونه
رتبه ۶۶ امسال تجربی ارشد برق خواجه نصیر داشت حالا این یه مثاله که زدم
خو چنین آدمی مسلما به رشتش علاقه داشته که سختترین رشته دانشگاهیو تو یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور ادامه داده ولی بعد اومده کنکور تجربی داده این چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه جز دغدغه بازارکار

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> حاجی کی خوشش میاد اینکارا
> ولی وختی آدم میبینه طرف با ارشد دولتی بلند شده داره کنکور تجربی میده چطور میتونه با آرامش خاطر([emoji23] )بشینه درس بخونه
> رتبه ۶۶ امسال تجربی ارشد برق خواجه نصیر داشت حالا این یه مثاله که زدم
> خو چنین آدمی مسلما به رشتش علاقه داشته که سختترین رشته دانشگاهیو تو یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور ادامه داده ولی بعد اومده کنکور تجربی داده این چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه جز دغدغه بازارکار


همه چیز ب خود ادم بستگی داره  

زندگی نامه امثال پیرامیدیار رو بخون یا امثال شو ببین همشون با پزشکی موفق شدن یا .....

طرف با هنر و نقاشی کشیدن چه درامد هایی داره 

ثروتمند شدن و شغل پردرامد هرگز به سطح سواد ورشته نیست بلکه به عرضه و توانایی و خلاقیت های طرف برمیگرده

----------


## Saeedt

*دوستان تعداد تجربی ۹۵ معلوم نشد نه؟*

----------


## alirezakhaki

تعداد شرکت کنندگان هر رشته کنکور 95 مشخص نشده ؟

----------


## rowan

*سلام ببخشید نتایج آزون 21 خرداد قلم چی چقدر شبیه نتیجه کنکوره؟
اکثرا اومده بودن یا کسی نیومده بود؟*

----------


## Mohands mm

*160 هزار نفره ریاضی توی روزنامه خوندم توکلی گفته بود*

----------


## M-95

> *160 هزار نفره ریاضی توی روزنامه خوندم توکلی گفته بود*


ببخشید تجربی ها رو میدونین؟

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M-95


ببخشید تجربی ها رو میدونین؟


نه فقط ریاضی نوشته بود*

----------


## M-95

> *
> 
> نه فقط ریاضی نوشته بود*


بازم ممنون.

----------


## masoumeh_n

مهم نیس چندتان 
مهم اینه نصفشون تماشاچی ان :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

تعداد ریاضیای کنکور 95 حدود 160 هزارتا هستن  :Y (551): 

ظرفیت پذیرش کنکور 95 هم بالای 400 هزار تا صندلی خالی صرفا واسه ریاضیا داریم ، پس همه قبولن برن حال کنن!  :Y (551): 

بیش از 250 هزارتا ظرفیت و صندلی خالی داریم برای پذیرش ریاضیا!  :Y (551):

----------


## stephanie

از اين 400k صندلي وافعا چند تاش ارزشمنده ؟ البته اگه هدف فرار از سزبازي يا پز دادن جلوي اين و اون نباشه؟ ...

مهندسي خوندن تو ايران جز تو دانشگاههاي تاپ و مطرح عمر هدر دادنه ( طبيعتا اين حرف من استثنا هم داره مثل همه موارد ديگه تو زندگي   ...)

----------

